# Foton Estate 2500 4



## THE72BEAR (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi, I am new to the forum and to tractor ownership. I have acquired a 2006 estate 2500 with only 59 hours on it. Needless to say it has been sat a long while and everything works as it should except the brakes. I have taken the linkage off and they are seized solid. It looks like I will need to remove the floor to get the brakes off. Has anyone done this job or can advise any tricks to make it easier, particularly the right side where the hydraulic valves are. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum THE72BEAR*.* I can't help you, but one of the members may be able to. Do you have any manuals for your tractor?


----------



## THE72BEAR (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi thanks for the welcome, I have the parts catalogue and the DVD but it doesn’t show any methods for taking out the floor and hydraulics which checking the distance you need to pull back the drum looks essential but quite a big job. Cheers


----------

